# pen gold silver platinum tester on ebay



## bswartzwelder (Nov 14, 2011)

Has anybody seen this device on eBay? Any reports if it works? Might be nice to have around.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought one 5-6 years ago. Not verry reliable in my opinion. It worked fairly well in the first few weeks, but declined after that.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you. I contacted the seller and they said refills were $10.


----------

